

New public relations: Beating back bad press with Google AdWords - daviday
http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/11/new-public-relations-beating-back-bad-press-with-google-adwords/

======
futuremint
I've just started doing a few small campaigns for my company, and just using
the keyword tool to look at search traffic and average CPC for keywords can
give you a little insight on how you can market your product/services (though
I also realize those numbers technically only indicate what people who use
Google like to search for... correlation is not causation :)

------
wmeredith
Adwords is a very powerful tool. I've been running PPC campaigns for years
(I'm also Adwords certified by Google) and I'm always learning about new ways
to do things with them. From market research and priming forum pumps to
spinning bad press, they're a force to be reckoned with in the hands of an
experienced user.

------
Towle
If this practice becomes mainstream, we are-- all of us-- fucked.

